
‘It’s Giant and Has Like Five Million Buttons.’ the Office Desk Phone Won’t Die - sshanky
https://www.wsj.com/articles/its-giant-and-has-like-five-million-buttons-the-office-desk-phone-wont-die-1541432514
======
jumelles
The tactile experience of a desk phone has many benefits. You can
transfer/hold/merge calls without looking, even building up muscle memory for
it. The speakerphones are often louder then a cell phone would be - and if you
need some privacy, the phone is big enough to hold against your shoulder
should you need to type.

You can also see who else is on a call if the system is set up for it.
(Feature or bug? The jury is out...)

It's also nice at a big organization when they have tons of their own phone
numbers and you can just dial 4 or 5 numbers within the company.

